# Dovetailed Keyed Tenon/ tusk tenon



## brille (Apr 9, 2014)

Hi all,

I love to learn more and more about woodworking techniques and joinery, no matter, if I am able to reproduce them or not. This is a find, I wanted to share with you. I am sure, tusk tenons are well known to most woodworking pros and semipros. But this one is different.

Best regards

Uwe


----------



## Rogerdodge (Apr 24, 2014)

Intriguing , Uwe , thanks very much for sharing.


Rog


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

brille said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I love to learn more and more about woodworking techniques and joinery, no matter, if I am able to reproduce them or not. This is a find, I wanted to share with you. I am sure, tusk tenons are well known to most woodworking pros and semipros. But this one is different.
> 
> ...


Thanks...


----------



## firstmuller (Aug 28, 2014)

This is interesting. thanks
Allen


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Interesting joint, new to me.

Thanks for posting Uwe.


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Great knock down joint.... I can see that being used on a HD work bench


----------



## pal (Feb 13, 2008)

Helped make this joint on 40 church pews about 20 years ago, very simple and easy to make and use. Thank you for reminding me about them had forgotten all about them.

Harold


----------



## OPG3 (Jan 9, 2011)

Thanks for sharing! My great grand father built houses and furniture, and this was back before electricity. He was dead long before I was born, but my dad told me those were called "wedged dovetails". Elm was the preferred wood whenever possible and hickory was also considered pretty good when elm wasn't available. The You-tube speaker referred to the wide end of the "key" as the bottom, but it would eventually fall-out if the wide end is the bottom when the key piece is vertical. Sometimes this joint would be used when "dried wood" was unavailable!. As "green wood" would shrink, the "keys" could be tightened!

Otis Guillebeau from Auburn, Georgia


----------



## brille (Apr 9, 2014)

Thanks a lot to all of you for your responses. Especially the answers from pal and OPG3 were very informative for me. Thanks for your input!


----------

